
London Tops Silicon Valley for Tech Talent, but There's a Catch - earlyadapter
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/09/29/london-tops-san-francisco-for-tech-talent-theres-a-catch.html
======
hwstar
California is a better environment. The UK government allows covenants not to
compete (Non-compete agreements)

~~~
earlyadapter
Totally agree... California is a much better environment... and non compete's
stifle innovation and creativity, similar to excessive IP protection terms.

